# Modern Composers Influenced by Mozart



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought it might help me appreciate more Modern Composers. The ones that have similar taste in music that I do for Classical Music. Mozart being a big one. I don't expect them to sound like Mozart as that period is over.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Me. I'm a composer. My latest work for solo percussionist playing a vast array of cymbals is inspired by sonata form. The first movement (the exposition) states all the motifs and themes to be explored in the middle movements (development) and the last movement is a rearrangement of the first (recapitulation). I also like Mozart, I was listening to Die Zauberflöte a few days ago.

As for other composers, well I have no idea what their listening preferences are like!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Honestly, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a modern composer who was not in some way influenced by Mozart, but I do know that Messiaen was something of a Mozart devotee. His piece _Un sourire_ (a smile) was written as homage, although doesn't really sound anything like Mozart. About the piece, Messiaen said: "despite bereavements, sufferings, hunger, cold, incomprehension and the proximity of death, Mozart still smiled, his music also. That is why I allowed myself, in all humility, to call my act of homage 'A smile.'"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Without the music from the past, composers of today would be nowhere. It's the past that makes humanity and its creations what they are today! There is absolutely no doubt at all that every composer these days have studied Mozart and with this knowledge have been able to construct music of their own.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Me .

I'd check out some of Philip Glass' more recent works (more along the lines of Schubert's musical grammar though, I think): 




There's also Lennon Aldort:


----------

